# New Jar - 22 I'm told



## yacorie (Mar 8, 2019)

So i picked this jar up at a local shop.  I usually just find jars digging but this looked weird to me with the embossing.  It was rough and almost looked like it was over something else.

Someone has since told me its "a #22" which means nothing to me since I don't collect jars.  

Thought I would share and if anyone knows what that means, any additional information would be great.


----------



## coreya (Mar 9, 2019)

Is there anything on the base? is the lip smooth or ground? Looks like a # 2094 in the red book but the embossing looks a little strange. Pics of the base and top would help.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 9, 2019)

The base does not have anything on it - or any ghosting of any kind that I can see and the lip is ground. 

Here are more pictures.


----------



## coreya (Mar 10, 2019)

Yep #2094 just a worn mold.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 10, 2019)

coreya said:


> Yep #2094 just a worn mold.



Thank you.  Is this one known as a #22?  I’m assuming because of the number?


----------



## coreya (Mar 10, 2019)

it would be considered a variation of a masons patent, there were numerous variations of these.


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 10, 2019)

Looks pretty old.


----------



## coreya (Mar 10, 2019)

Probably pre 1900 with the ground lip but could be anywhere from 1890 to 1910 or there abouts.


----------

